# new h24s-100s constantly losing signal



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

had a tech here yesterday hooking up mrv to my hr21-100 and he replaced all my d10s with h24-100. they randomly are losing signal...all my other boxes work fine. anyone know where i can begin or should i just call them to come back out? the guy was here for 7 1/2 hrs yesterday id kinda like to avoid that again if possible.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

psuscott0483 said:


> had a tech here yesterday hooking up mrv to my hr21-100 and he replaced all my d10s with h24-100. they randomly are losing signal...all my other boxes work fine. anyone know where i can begin or should i just call them to come back out? the guy was here for 7 1/2 hrs yesterday id kinda like to avoid that again if possible.


Did he install a SWM16? You have 10 tuners. A normal SWM install only handles 8.


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

it has a swm16 coming off the dish, the dish got a new lnb, there are two 8 way splitters going out of the swm16, 7 are plugged into one side, 2 on another. behind the dvr there is another 4 way splitter.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

psuscott0483 said:


> it has a swm16 coming off the dish, the dish got a new lnb, there are two 8 way splitters going out of the swm16, 7 are plugged into one side, 2 on another. behind the dvr there is another 4 way splitter.


All new green label splitters?


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> All new green label splitters?


yes all new they say swm or swim on them


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

psuscott0483 said:


> it has a swm16 coming off the dish, the dish got a new lnb, there are two 8 way splitters going out of the swm16, 7 are plugged into one side, 2 on another. behind the dvr there is another 4 way splitter.


So you have 4 lines from the LNB to the SWM16... Then two lines from the SWM16 to one each, 8 way splitter? Whats the 4 way used for?

Are all 4 of the H24's losing signal on that 4 way splitter, or are they mixed up?


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> So you have 4 lines from the LNB to the SWM16... Then two lines from the SWM16 to one each, 8 way splitter? Whats the 4 way used for?
> 
> Are all 4 of the H24's losing signal on that 4 way splitter, or are they mixed up?


off one of the 8 way splitters there is one line, it goes to a box called swim stand-alone swm8 module only. out of that it goes to a green 4 way splitter out of that 1 goes to the deca and one goes to sat1 on dvr. out of the deca ethernet goes to ethernet 1 and coax goes to red band stop filter, out of that to sat 2. ethernet from home network goes to ethernet 2 yet internet does not work on the dvr like i said i wanted for on deman. the h24s are not on the 4 way splitter described above, they are going to either 8 way splitter.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

psuscott0483 said:


> off one of the 8 way splitters there is one line, it goes to a box called swim stand-alone swm8 module only. out of that it goes to a green 4 way splitter out of that 1 goes to the deca and one goes to sat1 on dvr. out of the deca ethernet goes to ethernet 1 and coax goes to red band stop filter, out of that to sat 2. ethernet from home network goes to ethernet 2 yet internet does not work on the dvr like i said i wanted for on deman. the h24s are not on the 4 way splitter described above, they are going to either 8 way splitter.


I'm 

How about a sketch of your layout.

Why do you have a bandstop filter?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

psuscott0483 said:


> off one of the 8 way splitters there is one line, it goes to a box called swim stand-alone swm8 module only.


If you have a SWM8 in your system with 10 tuners, two of them will not work. Try this test, turn off two of the non-H24 receivers (unplug them from the wall). See if all your H24's start working ok. If so, Call DirecTv and tell them the installer hooked 10 tuners to a 8 output SWM8, and you need a SWM16.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> If you have a SWM8 in your system with 10 tuners, two of them will not work. Try this test, turn off two of the non-H24 receivers (unplug them from the wall). See if all your H24's start working ok. If so, Call DirecTv and tell them the installer hooked 10 tuners to a 8 output SWM8, and you need a SWM16.


He said he has a SWM16 in post #3.


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> He said he has a SWM16 in post #3.


i have a swm16 in the garage right off the dish but one of the lines goes into a swm8 stand alone module in the basement right behind the dvr. makes sense that two wont work if 10 tuners are fighting to pass through that swm8 module. ill go try that.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> He said he has a SWM16 in post #3.


And said a SWM8 module only, in post 7. Thats why I said *IF* he had a SWM8 in the system, it wont work.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

psuscott0483 said:


> i have a swm16 in the garage right off the dish but one of the lines goes into a swm8 stand alone module in the basement right behind the dvr. makes sense that two wont work if 10 tuners are fighting to pass through that swm8 module. ill go try that.


Im really confused now. If you have a SWM8 cascaded off a SWM16, that SWM8 should be removed I would think, and replaced with a splitter.

I gotta run, but VeryOldSchool and the rest can take over. Good luck.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

psuscott0483 said:


> off one of the 8 way splitters there is one line, it goes to a box called swim stand-alone swm8 module only. out of that it goes to a green 4 way splitter out of that 1 goes to the deca and one goes to sat1 on dvr. out of the deca ethernet goes to ethernet 1 and coax goes to red band stop filter, out of that to sat 2. ethernet from home network goes to ethernet 2 yet internet does not work on the dvr like i said i wanted for on deman. the h24s are not on the 4 way splitter described above, they are going to either 8 way splitter.


Interesting. Your band stop filter is in the wrong place. The DECA pigtail should be directly connected to the sat 2 input on the DVR (HR20-100). The band stop filter should be on the sat 1 input.

How many DECAs did they install? If your sig is correct, there should be six of them and none of them should be connected to the H24s.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm still 

Without some layout diagram, I'm completely lost


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

The item labeled as SWM 8 stand alone is just the power inserter for the SWiM-16. If you remove this, nothing will work.

Can you take some pictures if you can't make a diagram?


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

Davenlr hit it right on the head, i unplugged two h23-600 and the h24-100 came right on. anything i can do to fix this?



veryoldschool said:


> I'm still
> 
> Without some layout diagram, I'm completely lost


im workign on a diagram now, sorry for the confusion


David Ortiz said:


> Interesting. Your band stop filter is in the wrong place. The DECA pigtail should be directly connected to the sat 2 input on the DVR (HR20-100). The band stop filter should be on the sat 1 input.
> should i try to switch these and see how it performs?
> How many DECAs did they install? If your sig is correct, there should be six of them and none of them should be connected to the H24s.


there are 5: 1 hr21-100, 1 h21-100, 3 h23-600, the h24 do not have them. my sig was goofed up, fixed now


Davenlr said:


> And said a SWM8 module only, in post 7. Thats why I said *IF* he had a SWM8 in the system, it wont work.


basement:








garage:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

First pass is you had too many tuners on one leg of the TWO coming out of the SWiM-16


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> First pass is you had too many tuners on one leg of the TWO coming out of the SWiM-16


so i should move some of them to the other 8 switch?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

psuscott0483 said:


> so i should move some of them to the other 8 switch?


yes move a couple/few to the other "splitter".

Each output can only handle eight "tuners" [DVRs have 2 tuners]


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Make sure you don't move the coax that goes to the power inserter.


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

David Ortiz said:


> Make sure you don't move the coax that goes to the power inserter.


theyre not labeled. that wouldnt be very easy to do, what will happen? can i unplug the power cord to it then disconnect?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Look on the splitter. There should be a red line on the label that says DC POWER PASS. The line connects the single IN port to one of the OUT ports. As long as you don't move those lines on either splitter, you're okay.

It may be a good idea to unplug your receivers before you move the coax.


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

David Ortiz said:


> Look on the splitter. There should be a red line on the label that says DC POWER PASS. The line connects the single IN port to one of the OUT ports. As long as you don't move those lines on either splitter, you're okay.
> 
> It may be a good idea to unplug your receivers before you move the coax.


on both splitters there's a red line labeled dc power pass that looks like it spans across the top left two ports. on both splitters the ports are occupied. should this not be setup that way? are the power pass ports supposed to only feed the swm power inserter?


















should i move like # 14 15 16 to slots 5 6 & 7 ?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

psuscott0483 said:


> on both splitters there's a red line labeled dc power pass that looks like it spans across the top left two ports. on both splitters the ports are occupied. should this not be setup that way? are the power pass ports supposed to only feed the swm power inserter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Just don't move 1 or 9. One of them connects to the power inserter.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Seven plus hours and he didn't even change a fitting? Then threw your stuff up in a corner like so much junk. That SWiM-16 isn't approved for use as a ground either. You should call Directv.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

psuscott0483 said:


> should i move like # 14 15 16 to slots 5 6 & 7 ?


Just got back. See you are in good hands. How did it work out for you? Everything work ok after you moved the coax??


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

the swm16 is ok as a ground it is ul listed


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

west99999 said:


> the swm16 is ok as a ground it is ul listed


The ones I've used haven't had that cool little UL Logo, I always look. Without the logo *I* can't pass a QC.


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> Just got back. See you are in good hands. How did it work out for you? Everything work ok after you moved the coax??


i had to run out last night and did not get to move the coax, i will do this first thing when i get home and post the results. just out of curiosity, why would this help? i have 9 total boxes using 10 tuners, so if 7 were on 1 side (even if one of those was the dvr taking 2 tuners) it would only be 8 tuners on that side. or am i wrong?


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

David Ortiz said:


> Yes. Just don't move 1 or 9. One of them connects to the power inserter.


i wont move 1 or 9, but just curious, why can you not do this? the power inserter plugs into an electrical outlet, what will happen if it loses power? i have a battery backup behind the tv i can plug it into if that will help?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

psuscott0483 said:


> i wont move 1 or 9, but just curious, why can you not do this? the power inserter plugs into an electrical outlet, what will happen if it loses power? i have a battery backup behind the tv i can plug it into if that will help?


If the power doesn't get to the SWiM-16, then all SAT feeds stop.
If you do disconnect the power, just be careful reconnecting and reboot the receivers after the SWiM-16 is back up, if you have reception problems.


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

thank you guys, problem solved!!

i moved 3 cables to the other switch and they all work great now. the pixelating/choppiness of the dvr is also fixed when viewing a recorded program on another tv.


----------

